# Information needed



## thomasstewart (May 1, 2006)

Im trying to trace more out about my fathers service during WW2, My fathers name was William (Bill) Stewart and was born in Plymouth but lived in Penzance Below is a list of the boats he served on any information would be gratefully recieved.

HMS Sapphire 
HMS Osprey
HMS St Angelo
HMT NorthernGem
HMS Skirmisher
HMS Spartiate
HMS Fortitude
HMS Bacchante
HMS Caroline
HMS Ferret
HMS Fara
HMS Beaver
HMS Sultan
HMS Lanka
HMSAcrasia
HMS Marshall Sault.

He joined the Navy in 1932 and served through until 1945 
heres hoping many thanks Tommy Stewart


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Thomas,

Welcome to SN. Enjoy the site.
I think I may have given you this link already via Brian's site.
Northern Gem http://ahoy.tk-jk.net/Letters/HMSLordAustinsunkbyaminei.html

HMS Sapphire Naval Trawler built 1935 there is an image of her on this site
http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/naval_trawlers.htm 

HMS Acrasia was another Naval Trawler

*Acrasia **1940 **Dan layer, auxiliary patrol, returned 1946*

I would suggest looking through the site http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk/naval_trawlers.htm

and also a good search on Google as there is plenty on RN ships.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

The following were shore bases during the war, mainly looking after A/S and A/M trawlers, dates on his record would show this. These bases did have vessels assigned to them but the shore base assignment was for pay and victualling purposes. Lanka was the base in Sri Lanka. Unfortunately a lot of Lanka staff lost their lives while on transit when the Khedive Ismail was torpedoed.
HMS Spartiate
HMS Fortitude
HMS Bacchante
HMS Caroline
HMS Ferret
HMS Beaver
HMS Sultan
HMS Lanka
HMS Marshall Sault.

The earlir names were requisitioned trawlers.


----------



## Kevinlynch (May 28, 2008)

*information needed*

Hi Thomas, I too am researching the naval career of my father and have noticed that they had 3 similar postings. My father Jack Lynch was on Sapphire from 15th jan`44 to 20th Dec`44 Fortitude from1st june `45 to1st aug `45 and Marshall Soult from5th sept `45 to 22nd march`45 .I suppose it would be a real coincidence if they served together.I have a posting on this site under my Dads name ,John Lynch.Check the dates and get in touch if they are similar. With best Wishes, Kevin.(LYNCH)(K) (EEK) (EEK)


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Marshall Sault (M14) was a Coast Defence Ship (Monitor).
Built by Palmers in 1915. 6670 tons.
Was used at Portsmouth for Gunnery Training during WW2... Broken up 1946 at Troon

HMS Caroline was a light Cruiser , relegated to RNVR Drill Ship, at Belfast. between the wars. Still at Belfas.t


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Baltic Wal said:


> The following were shore bases during the war, mainly looking after A/S and A/M trawlers, dates on his record would show this. These bases did have vessels assigned to them but the shore base assignment was for pay and victualling purposes. Lanka was the base in Sri Lanka. Unfortunately a lot of Lanka staff lost their lives while on transit when the Khedive Ismail was torpedoed.
> HMS Spartiate
> HMS Fortitude
> HMS Bacchante
> ...


HMS FERRET was a shore base at Londonderry N. Ireland. It later became HMS SEA EAGLE before hadned over to Army in 70's. Recently closed for demolition and part preservation.
Not sure of name but there was a web site relating to the conservation. Try google search on EBRINGTON BARRACKS

Bill


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

HMS St Angelo was a shore base in Malta.That's the only one I can help you with.
Regards
Arch.


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

Further to my previous notes:-
HMS Beaver was a drifter (ex Energy) Built 1941...Lost.5/4/1942 off Ceylon
HMS Fara was an Isles Class Trawler T162 Built by
CW Holmes.1941. Sold 12/07/1946
HMS St Angelo was , I think, the Fleet Air Arm Airfield in Malta.
HMS Northern Gem was 'demobilised' 11/1945
Rob.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Hello!*

I notice this thread is over two years old. It would have been nice to have heard back from the original enquirer whether any of the information given to him was useful.

Regards


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

You can check the last time he was on line by clicking on the user name in a post.
In this instance the member hasn't been back since the 24th March 2008.

Cheers
Kris


----------

